
SOPA Track - Check How Congress Votes on SOPA - taylorbuley
http://sopatrack.com/
======
theoj
Here in NYC (the second tech hub in the the US) we have not one but two
Protect IP Act co-sponsors: Senator Schumer and Senator Gillibrand. I don't
think enough people know about this. Give them a call or email and let them
know how you feel about Protect IP and SOPA.

~~~
vorace
Here are links for Schumer & Gillibrand, to contact them:

[http://sopatrack.com/congressperson/S000148-sen-chuck-
schume...](http://sopatrack.com/congressperson/S000148-sen-chuck-schumer)
[http://sopatrack.com/congressperson/G000555-sen-kirsten-
gill...](http://sopatrack.com/congressperson/G000555-sen-kirsten-gillibrand)

------
taf2
holy crap ->
[http://sopatrack.com/lookup?lat=39.070388&lng=-76.545239...](http://sopatrack.com/lookup?lat=39.070388&lng=-76.54523999999999)

these guys are going to totally vote for SOPA!

------
rurounijones
Randomly selected california...goddamn that makes for bad reading.

------
beedogs
That site's going to be depressing as hell in a few days.

~~~
vorace
If so, bring it to the polls on election day as a reminder to vote them out.

------
danso
How are the funding amounts quantified? For example, for Chuck Schumer, the
site has this:

Money Raised $1,465,160 from big media

$1,191,700 from pro-PIPA groups

$323,475 from anti-PIPA groups

From every other type of campaign-finance summation I've seen, big media IS
considered a "pro-PIPA group" (and these classifications by the open-gov
groups aren't a hard science either, of course)...so how is it that pro-PIPA
groups have a lower amount than big media?

~~~
vorace
All these amounts include links to sources.

"Big media" goes to a page where it explains that it's a career total (from
opensecrets.org). I initially just added this, but then the Paul Ryan issue
came up and the Atlantic Monthly article criticized the lack of data around
this issue.

So I put in data from maplight.org - just funds raised specific to this issue.

